# Induction casting machine and Jerry Sambrook!



## lazylathe (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wanted to pass this along.
Charlie AKA NewLondon88 arranged with his good friend Jerry Sambrook to come over to Canada and pick up this machine.
Charlie had to wait at the border so i had the opportunity to meet Jerry!
We got the beast loaded and spent a bit of time shooting the breeze!

Was very cool to meet Jerry and would have liked to meet Charlie too.
Maybe another time...

They are on the long trip back home now with Charlie's new toy!
Can't wait to see what he makes with it!

Andrew


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2011)

Jerry is probably going to use a different border crossing and bypass Charlie so he can keep the machine himself!!  :wink: :biggrin:

It's always nice to meet other turners, there are very few in my area but when we travel to the next province to visit family we stop in Calgary and visit with some .... we call it the Western Canadian Penturners Conference, at the last one we managed to get 7 people and there were even demos.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Of course Charlie had to WAIT:wink: at the border. Canada is very cautious about who it lets in:biggrin:.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Of course Charlie had to WAIT:wink: at the border. Canada is very cautious about who it lets in:biggrin:.



Looks like we're not cautious enough because Jerry got through!! :wink:


----------



## cnccutter (Mar 5, 2011)

I hear a lot of talking, but I don't see any pictures of this prize ... andas we know, no picture it never happened ! of course, maybe the pictures might show us a side of Chairle and Jerry they don't want out !!

Erik


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 5, 2011)

That is if the two of them can get it out of Charlie's truck!

Man, that thing was heavy!!!

I am sure Charlie will post pics as soon as he can!
Here are some that i sent to Charlie a while back!
Want to see it in it's new home though!!

Andrew


----------



## Lenny (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not surprised they let Jerry cross the border ... letting him back though, that's another thing entirely!!!  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 5, 2011)

Ready for a real good one.

So I get to a VERY busy customs crossing in Niagara on the way back.
Finally, I get up to the agent, and hand him my passport.
He looks at me and asks; "Are you a pen turner?" And when I reply yes, it seems that he has read some of the blabber I put on this forum.  I also let him know that newlondon88 is waiting at the Denny's across the street for me.

So we have a chat for a couple of minutes, and then I have to go, cause traffic is really backed up good.

Unfortunately, I am so darn tired that I forget the screen name.
Hopefully he may chime in.

And to Andrew, Twas great to meet and chat for a bit. Maybe some other time the weather would be a little less hostile.

Lastly, Niagara falls does not look as big as in the pictures when viewed from rainbow bridge.

Jerry


----------



## bitshird (Mar 5, 2011)

That is a nice unit, I wish I had kept the Nuetech induction Casting system we used to have, all we have left is one small oven and a 4x6 spin caster, but metal is just too high so even that just sits, Jerry sure got a great piece of equipment.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well .. the machine isn't quite at the shop yet.. nor is it at my house.

After 1300 miles in a bit over a 24 hour period, the AC clutch seized.
The truck quit running at a stop light 10 miles from home. Won't start,
won't take a jump. The serpentine belt moves, but that pulley doesn't.

After a couple of hours unsuccessfully attempting to hitchhike, I got a
ride from a nice police officer. She took me to the town line where I was
met by another officer. She took me all the way home.

Tomorrow I have to go get the truck running so I can get the casting
machine up in the shop..

I need a hot shower and some sleep..


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 5, 2011)

What a great story!  I'm following this one and I can't wait to see what this machine does.
Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 5, 2011)

For some reason I almost believe this story LOL  Glad you made it home guys!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 6, 2011)

I am sorry you did not make it all the way home!!
Hope you can get it towed or home today.

Lucky you did not decide to collect it today!
We had  about 10 cm of snow last night and this morning.

The rain yesterday was annoying and cold, but better than snow!

Andrew


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Heya Andrew! Wish I could have gotten across the border to say hello..

Yes, things could have been much much worse!
It rained most of the way home. It followed us, now it's raining here too.
And they're calling for 6-8 inches tonight. Better the rain and 55 degree
temps than freezing on the side of the road!
just heard the weather report.. big chunks of ice breaking off and forming
ice jams in the rivers. quick way to cause an instant flood! 

I stuck my thumb out this morning and a mechanic picked me up, took
me all the way to the truck and pulled off the serpentine belt. Had enough
juice to start the truck and drive it to the shop :biggrin: But you tend to get used
to luxuries like power steering..  But I found that with two hands on the
wheel and your feet braced up against the passenger's door, you can pull
the steering wheel hard enough to make a 90 degree turn at a red light.

Have the battery on a charger now (probably take a few hours to get
enough of a charge so that I have lights on the way home tonight) and
get to the auto parts place tomorrow. They have a short belt that will
bypass the air conditioner pump (which got so hot the metal turned pink)
Should be in business soon.

Now .. to get this beast out of the truck and up the stairs!


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 6, 2011)

You guys are crazy! : )

I have to search online now to find out what this machine does.

1300 miles. Wow!

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Padre (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, ok, I thought the "Liar's Club" was done away with for this year's bash!:biggrin:

Wow Charlie and Jerry, what a story!  Can't wait until I get to see it.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol, great adventure. Hope it's up and running soon.  Maybe we should call you guys Milo and Otis.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have to get it inside, make a space for it and bring in an electrician.
Need 220v to run it. Also need a water cooling system of some sort.

oh yeah .. then I need to buy precious metal :tongue: After a few failures, I'll
probably read the manual.

Martin .. if you're looking it up, it is an Aseg Galloni electronic casting
machine. You put the metal in the crucible and it melts. Gets your melty
metal into the mold and spins it at 400rpm!


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 6, 2011)

Ooooooooooo

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## wolftat (Mar 6, 2011)

Charlie, if you can wait until the meeting, I would be happy to come up and run the 220 for you.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Charlie!

Good to hear that you got the truck home and will sort it out soon!

Taking that beast up stairs was pretty hard!
It looks light but it sure is heavy!!!

Why do you need a water cooling system?
It has a container in the back that you fill with water for circulation.

Andrew



NewLondon88 said:


> I have to get it inside, make a space for it and bring in an electrician.
> Need 220v to run it. Also need a water cooling system of some sort.
> 
> oh yeah .. then I need to buy precious metal :tongue: After a few failures, I'll
> ...


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 6, 2011)

lazylathe said:


> Hey Charlie!
> 
> Good to hear that you got the truck home and will sort it out soon!



Well .. not quite home .. now it's 3 miles away. I forgot that the belt
that I took off not only runs the lights, it runs the water pump 


lazylathe said:


> Taking that beast up stairs was pretty hard!
> It looks light but it sure is heavy!!!



Got it out of the truck and got it inside. I'll get it up the stairs tomorrow.
Alton is a slacker. (you'd think a quintuple bypass was a golden ticket or
something..) :tongue:



lazylathe said:


> Why do you need a water cooling system?
> It has a container in the back that you fill with water for circulation.



And that will be enough? I thought it needed some sort of circulator!
Well.. that's even better!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 6, 2011)

wolftat said:


> Charlie, if you can wait until the meeting, I would be happy to come up and run the 220 for you.



I wouldn't mind that at all!  But .. I have no idea where the lines run TO..
this is a 150 yr old building that's been divided, subdivided, renovated etc.
Half of the outlets in my shop don't work from the same power distribution
source as the others. Some breakers are upstairs (in someone else's
unit) and some next door in my dad's .. some downstairs and over a few
units in the plumber's section, but not sure about the rest.
No electrician wants to touch it, because they'd be responsible for
bringing it up to code. Inspectors don't care for those cloth wires anymore.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 6, 2011)

This has got to be the weirdest thread EVER written on IAP. 

Sounds like some road trip movie script!!!  Only in America !!!

You guys are nuts!!!:tongue:


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 6, 2011)

This is pretty wild. Charlie they make a A/C Bypass Pulley to replace your A/C Compressor. Just bolts up so you can run the same belt. If you need help finding it let me know and I can send you one.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 6, 2011)

EB.. I have a bypass belt coming in tomorrow.. just have to get it out of the
Fireworks Store parking lot before the owner gets there.

Skip .. it was a pretty quiet trip.. long, boring 500 mile stretch of straight
road broken up by the occasional truck stop. I was just telling Dawn that
after several hours of late night driving I decided to amuse myself by
practicing some sound effects while Jerry slept. He didn't like my snoring
sound effects though. It probably disturbed his sleep even though I did it
quietly.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought the sound effects Charlie was making were just echos of my own snoring, until we hit the "speedbump":biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 6, 2011)

Crickett said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Charlie had to WAIT:wink: at the border. Canada is very cautious about who it lets in:biggrin:.
> ...


 

You two are a hoot


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 6, 2011)

JerrySambrook said:


> I thought the sound effects Charlie was making were just echos of my own snoring, until we hit the "speedbump":biggrin:



well the cows should stay off the road, anyway.
plus the 25 feet on either side of the road.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Skip, you might finally be right about something as pertaining to America.

We did cover two of the three countries in North America.

And it was great not to have "outsiders" bother us the whole trip.:wink:

Best part is, that the person on the other end (Andrew) was originally form a whole other continent as well.

And a gentleman to boot.

BTW Andrew, Still like the picture of the sidecar racing and the other one of the vortex in Moab, Utah


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 6, 2011)

That is all we ever used!
And we cast a lot hotter than you will.
Up to 1100 degrees C and sometimes 20 or more at a time.

Casting a few at 8 to 900 degrees C is no problem at all!

I will have to see if i can find prints of our washroom pictures to send to Jerry!!!
They are pretty cool!!!

Andrew



lazylathe said:


> Why do you need a water cooling system?
> It has a container in the back that you fill with water for circulation.



And that will be enough? I thought it needed some sort of circulator!
Well.. that's even better![/QUOTE]


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 6, 2011)

lazylathe said:


> I will have to see if i can find prints of our washroom pictures to send to Jerry!!!



Ok, now I'm worried.

Jerry?  Why did you want pictures of Andrew's bathroom?


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 6, 2011)

LMAO!!!!

They are two very cool pictures that the boss put up in the mens washroom.

One is a famous side car picture with the guys face about an inch from the dirt!
The other is a guy riding his bicycle in the desert and he is on top of a huge bowl.

Very cool pictures!!!
I will try and find links to them!!

Don't forget, Jerry was also very tired...:biggrin:

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 6, 2011)

LMAO!!!!

They are two very cool pictures that the boss put up in the mens washroom.

One is a famous side car picture with the guys face about an inch from the dirt!
The other is a guy riding his bicycle in the desert and he is on top of a huge bowl.

Very cool pictures!!!
I will try and find links to them!!

Don't forget, Jerry was also very tired...:biggrin:

Andrew

Found the sidecar racing one!!!
Just to prove that Jerry is not going bananas!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 6, 2011)

That still does not mean I ain't bananas (is that how you spell it?)


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 6, 2011)

That's how we spell it where i come from!:biggrin:

We also say and spell tomatoe differently from you!

Andrew


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 6, 2011)

Jerry,
I bet Charlie didn't tell you about his Narcolepsy problem, did he?. He told me he only sleeps while the passenger does!  When Charlie calls and says road trip, you have to think up excuses fast to get out of going. Jerry apparently couldn't think fast enough. While I was sleeping in my bed, Charlie and Jerry were both sleeping going down the road.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 6, 2011)

it's not good to sleep alone..


----------



## Fred (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm kinda worried about those sounds ... are you sure he was making snoreing sounds, or sounds of a stomach about to explode! I guess that would depend on what you all had to eat prior to getting on the road home. Hope the windows rolled up and down easily ...

Congratulations on the machine. Guess we all had better save up our spare gold jewelry for you!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Fred said:


> I'm kinda worried about those sounds ... are you sure he was making snoreing sounds, or sounds of a stomach about to explode! I guess that would depend on what you all had to eat prior to getting on the road home. Hope the windows rolled up and down easily ...



If people don't kick in for fuel, I eat brussell sprouts and I lock out the power windows. :biggrin:


Fred said:


> Congratulations on the machine. Guess we all had better save up our spare gold jewelry for you!



Wow!  Who knew it was that easy??   That beats starting fights so I can
knock out someone's gold teeth..


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 6, 2011)

Charlie was spotted at McDonald's offering customers 20.00 for their wedding bands. Scrap Gold isn't easy to come by!.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 7, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> Wow!  Who knew it was that easy??   That beats starting fights so I can knock out someone's gold teeth..



Do you mean like those people in the booths on either sides of us who just loved the fact that "we" were there?:biggrin:

Denny's at 4:00 am in Niagara Falls, New York is not the nicest place to be for you who travel.


----------

